# Stuck in boot loop



## crusty3 (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm a 65 year old newbie that got this fantastic new toy until AT&T sent update that i repeatly declined but still got through.no more fun. HELP Rooted Atrix 4g boots every thing comes up (ATT-wifi-Batt saver -updates etc) then powers down.
Motorola "RED M" comes up with "Failed To Boot 2 Starting RSD mode at top of screen forzen. Take out batt. phone can boot to fastboot ect.
My compuuter doesn't reconize phone. Rooted with one click.


----------



## berniesteven1 (Nov 26, 2011)

crusty3 said:


> i'm a 65 year old newbie that got this fantastic new toy until AT&T sent update that i repeatly declined but still got through.no more fun. HELP Rooted Atrix 4g boots every thing comes up (ATT-wifi-Batt saver -updates etc) then powers down.
> Motorola "RED M" comes up with "Failed To Boot 2 Starting RSD mode at top of screen forzen. Take out batt. phone can boot to fastboot ect.
> My compuuter doesn't reconize phone. Rooted with one click.


You need rsdlite and samcripps fruitcake. Can be found at xda. All the directions, etc can be found there. Good luck. (I am 67 and driving my wife and crazy with this phone!). Peace

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## RobKort (May 16, 2012)

I don't think that a fruitcake is needed here. All he really need is the sbf of the ROM he was on. So if you were getting 2.3.6 when you boot-looped, get that sbf and flashing using RSD Lite. Just make sue you first download the latest driver for your Atrix from the Motorola site. Also use the stock USB cable and the back USB ports of your PC. The phone will probably reboot a couple of time during the process but is totally normal. You just let it go through it until it say pass. Let me know if you need more help. Also make sure you wipe the phone on fastboot with the commands: (fastboot -w/fastboot reboot).


----------

